# Join my Discord Server!



## ssaannttoo (Jul 20, 2022)

Heya y'all, Santo here bringing you a brand new furry server! Intended for the 18+ crowd, its a casual hang out spot to talk and meet new friends, share media both NSFW and SFW, and have a great time! Server is owned by me, and while we've started small are looking to build up a community together WITH YOU IN IT! Please feel free to give it a join, we look forward to seeing you there!

If you have any questions, or the invite link isnt working please let me know and I'd be more than happy to help! Stay Fluffy my friends!

Invite Link: https://discord.gg/FSqFsyqXuG


----------



## ben909 (Jul 20, 2022)

posts
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
even if i don't know if i am planing on using discord again

its going to make me wait 30 min before more A's


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 21, 2022)

Quick little update on our little community! We're up to 11 active members. A start of something great! Still looking for more lovely people to come and join. You can be new faf member or a long time veteran, or a person not associated with the platform at all! Just a chill safe place for everybody to hang out and have a good time. Out next goal is going to be 20 members. Cant wait to see yall out there!


----------



## Rimna (Jul 30, 2022)

I wanna give the thread a bump :3
It's a lovely server and I enjoy spending time with the other members


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 30, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Out next goal is going to be 20 members.


*Members...*

AHYUGHYUCKYUCK--


----------



## ssaannttoo (Aug 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> *Members...*
> 
> AHYUGHYUCKYUCK--


*slips a 20*

how about we go make those noises someplace else...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Aug 24, 2022)

Rightyo, we just hit a big ol' 23 members! Quickly growing with many different threads for chatting, showing off art and memes.

We're still wide open, if anybody wants to join please feel free to come and give us a visit, it would be greatly appreciated <3

https://discord.gg/FSqFsyqXuG


----------



## ssaannttoo (Aug 27, 2022)

Dont forget that we're still open! We're welcoming anybody who wants to join! We're a friendly growing community that loves to welcome new members. Its my personal goal to be inclusive to anybody who follows the rules.

We'd love nothing more than to have you join us in making a diverse and friendly group of friends <3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 17, 2022)

It’s been a little bit since I’ve made a post here but we’re up to 30 members! We’re still looking for people to come and check us out. It’s my personal mission to make sure everybody has a fun and safe time while here. Come take a look, we’d be happy to have you


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 19, 2022)

My server is a safe and secure one! We have a verification system before members get allowed into the server! This means you are safe from spam messages, illicit media, and jackassery!


----------



## ben909 (Nov 19, 2022)

"considers trying to spam it..."


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Nov 20, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "considers trying to spam it..."


Thats how you get banned before even joining.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Thats how you get banned before even joining.


... i was just going to put pictures of spam(the food) 

(to lazy to really do it)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 20, 2022)

We have an anti-spam bot, which some of other trolls found out. We are a #Chicken only server


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> We have an anti-spam bot, which some of other trolls found out. We are a #Chicken only server


<insert "where's the beef" ad>


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 21, 2022)

ben909 said:


> <insert "where's the beef" ad>


I learned about this yesterday. im not old enough to have known it xD


----------



## ben909 (Nov 21, 2022)

i never saw it as an ad, only as people referencing it


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 21, 2022)

What's a discord?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> What's a discord?


It’s a little purple pain orb.

For those that get the reference imma smooch ya


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 22, 2022)

I was hoping you could tell I was trying to be funny.. like i would actually live under a rock and not know what discord was..lol


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2022)

Discord orb is an ability a video game character has in overwatch


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 3, 2022)

The christmas season is coming! We are a welcoming and open community that focuses on creating a safe place for people to come and hang out. If you're looking to make some connection this holiday season think about coming and giving us a look! Our invites are open and we would love to have you. 

Come have a look! https://discord.gg/FSqFsyqXuG


----------



## ben909 (Dec 3, 2022)

*sprays your server with water*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 3, 2022)

now we're all wet qwq


----------



## ben909 (Dec 3, 2022)

character knows at least one thing worthy of the spray bottle has happened


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 3, 2022)

I tried joining it once.. got the plague


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 3, 2022)

And whats that?


----------



## Rimna (Dec 13, 2022)

Wanna give this a bump. I've been in the server basically since it was opened and I love hanging out there. Cheers :3


----------



## neriirazor (Dec 15, 2022)

i'd like to join please c:


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 16, 2022)

Okie dokie y’all! The forums are going to be closed eventually as in this official thread! https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...scord-coming-soon.1682702/page-2#post-7378138

Please be sure to contact your friends and find a way to contact after this site goes down! If you want my discord server is also avaliable and we have many users who came from FAF. Please do hit us up, we’d love to have you over here. Best wishes


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 16, 2022)

Also if you wish my discord is ssaannttoo#2778 hit me up if you knew me on the forums.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 16, 2022)

Gonna be bumping this significantly more often to make sure that more people get the chance to join. This is the only place its like advertised. So if you wanna join my server its real simple!. Click on this link! https://discord.gg/FSqFsyqXuG


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 16, 2022)

Giving another bump. Forums going down, what will moderation do about it? Ban me ÙwÚ 

Despite the forum going down they are still in my pocket. I paid them ÙwÚ


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 17, 2022)

Technically a new day so I can do ANOTHER bump!

Forums are coming to a close in the new year and I provide a friendly safe alternative! My discord server is an inclusive environment meant to keep friends together and find new ones! If you’re interested come check us out at the link provided


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 17, 2022)

You're going to give this thread a concussion with all this bumping.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 17, 2022)

*gives concussion with a war club*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 17, 2022)

We’re up to 35 members and growing! Be sure to come check us out before the forums go down and the join link will become in accessable! We look forward to having all of you and creating a community based around the users not what is most cost efficient!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 17, 2022)

Hey, I'm trying ta join but I can't figure it out qwq


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 17, 2022)

We have a simple verification system before people join. Asking 5 simple questions such as age, validating you won’t share content with minors, where you are joining from and if you read the rules. I pinged you there


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 17, 2022)

Alright @ssaannttoo I did that. Now  I'll wait


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 17, 2022)

Welcome! Joining is generally pretty fast expecially if I’m online!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 17, 2022)

I wanna say something I’m super proud of is our ID role! We have an Irl lewd sharing section that is only for ID verified users! This happens through a secrete private discord channel that only you and moderation can see as well as a diversified documentation which allows anybody with verified ID to get access to! Otherwise no irl content is shown meaning those who don’t want it don’t get it and those who want it prove they are an adult.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 17, 2022)

Bumping one last time tonight! I wanna have you all in my server before the forums go down! Join while you can we’d love to have you <3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 17, 2022)

Bumping one last time tonight! I wanna have you all in my server before the forums go down! Join while you can we’d love to have you <3


----------



## ben909 (Dec 17, 2022)

we do have to untill the end of the month


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 17, 2022)

ben909 said:


> we do have to untill the end of the month


I still wanna make sure it gets out before. Ya know abandon ship sooner than later


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 18, 2022)

Don’t forget that I have a discord server!

We’ve reached 40 members since faf has been given its due date and we still want you! Come and check us out, we’d be more than happy to include you in our server. Just use the link below. We look forward to seeing you there!









						Join the ssaannttoo's server Discord Server!
					

Check out the ssaannttoo's server community on Discord - hang out with 55 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 19, 2022)

Don’t forget to come check my server out. We are a strong loving community. Unlike every other server out there our admin team (janitors as we like to call them) aren’t high and mighty shit eaters. We are one of you! We love interacting and maintaining awesome relationships with everybody who joins. No gate keeping, no popularity contests just a bunch of furries coming to have a good time. If you get the chance we’d love to have you join us! Looking forward to seeing you over there <3









						Join the ssaannttoo's server Discord Server!
					

Check out the ssaannttoo's server community on Discord - hang out with 55 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## ToddVixelle (Dec 19, 2022)

Your subscription fees seem high.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 19, 2022)

What do you mean? Not ever server embezzles money? Weird thought it was a furry thing.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 21, 2022)

Giving another bump here! If you'd like to join a small tight knit community please feel free to join! We're not implementing an event system for server wide, limited time events for users to partake. We'd love to have you come and join us. Can't wait to see you there!

Join Link: https://discord.gg/FSqFsyqXuG


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 23, 2022)

My discord server is still available! We provide a small tightly knit community for anybody who wants to join. None of that normal furry gate keeping bullshit. As long as you’re 18 and follow the rules you’re all good, and we want you to be a part of our little family. Join at the link below.









						Join the ssaannttoo's server Discord Server!
					

Check out the ssaannttoo's server community on Discord - hang out with 55 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 25, 2022)

Another reminder that we are open and ready to accept you into our community. With faf closing In less than a week be sure to not miss out on the chance to join a small tightly knit community. Where we provide YOU the ability to make friends and be an integral part of our community. Can’t wait to see you there.









						Join the ssaannttoo's server Discord Server!
					

Check out the ssaannttoo's server community on Discord - hang out with 55 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## Rimna (Dec 27, 2022)

Giving this a little bump. It's a lovely server with lovely people in it, would love it you came to check it out :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 30, 2022)

COME ONE COME ALL FOR THE NEWS OF THE BEST DISCORD ON FAF

The forums will soon come to an end, but that doesn’t mean the community does! We provide a small safe community for anybody to join, meet new people, and have a right ol time. We’d love for you to join us before the forums go read only. Just join at the link provided! 









						Join the ssaannttoo's server Discord Server!
					

Check out the ssaannttoo's server community on Discord - hang out with 55 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 31, 2022)

Hey y’all the forums are going read only today. This will be your last chance to come and join my discord server. We promise a safe fun tight knit community of furries, normies, and everybody in between. A community of  adults to hang out, have fun, and make lasting friendships along the way we look forward to having you.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 31, 2022)

Giving another bump. No time like the present! Forums will be closing soon and we would like YOU to join our small community. Always looking for new friendly faces who wanna take part in our home. Cant wait to see you over there!

Join Link https://discord.gg/FSqFsyqXuG


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 31, 2022)

Gonna be posting here for the rest of the evening. Wanna make sure anybody who wants to join can. We're an open and welcoming server for adults of all ages. Come and give us a look, we dont bite... much

https://discord.gg/FSqFsyqXuG


----------



## Rimna (Dec 31, 2022)

I wanna leave one more post here before the forums go down. The server is nice and chill and the community is lovely. 

Cheers :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 31, 2022)

Thank you indeed Rimna. We're currently at 46 members and counting. We're a fun open community for furries, scales, humans, and everything in-between and beyond! With the forums closing and a massive discord being made to 'replace it' I provide an alternative! A small tightly knit community for you to find some friends and make genuine connection. Much smaller than a massive discord which means it is easier for you to put your mark in and get involved! We cant wait to see you over there. And to those who decide not to join we wish you luck in whatever you wish to achieve in life <3









						Join the ssaannttoo's server Discord Server!
					

Check out the ssaannttoo's server community on Discord - hang out with 55 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

Yada yada yada furry community discord meant for people who want a tight close knit group of friends. always looking for new members and we cant wait to have you there. Bumping this now when there are a lot of people online and before the forums eventually snaps off for good. We love you all and look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Jan 1, 2023)

Hey hey is this still open?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

Chad Firepaws said:


> Hey hey is this still open?


Yes it very much is! We'd be very happy to have any and all who wish to join just join here!









						Join the ssaannttoo's server Discord Server!
					

Check out the ssaannttoo's server community on Discord - hang out with 55 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Jan 1, 2023)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yes it very much is! We'd be very happy to have any and all who wish to join just join here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bleagh I'm sick so won't be on long. Imma just find some threads to plant my face on and retire.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

Chad Firepaws said:


> Bleagh I'm sick so won't be on long. Imma just find some threads to plant my face on and retire.


*pats*

cya then friend uwu

hope to see you in the server as well!


----------

